# Pogostemon Octopus



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Who here keeps this plant and what are your experiences with it?

Is it a really fast grower?

How does it handle trimmings?

I was thinking about getting some of this to take the place of the H. angustifolia in my tank but there isn't a whole lot of info out there. I may just try it out and if I don't like it take it out but thought I would check with others first.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Octipus or ocipus?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Octipus or ocipus?


Everything I found had it called P. octopus, which seems to be a hybrid of P. stellatus. Here is a link to a French site, all the sites are from overseas.

http://www.aquaportail.com/fiche-plante-2888-pogostemon-var-octopus.html


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

It's just another regional variant of _P. stellatus_ (of MANY), not a hybrid or anything like that.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Tinanti said:


> It's just another regional variant of _P. stellatus_ (of MANY), not a hybrid or anything like that.


Thanks Tinanti. In the pictures that I've seen the leaves look to be a lot thinner than the leaves on P. stellatus and more green like P. erectus. I may just have to give in and get it and see what it's like.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

ua hua said:


> Thanks Tinanti. In the pictures that I've seen the leaves look to be a lot thinner than the leaves on P. stellatus and more green like P. erectus. I may just have to give in and get it and see what it's like.


It colors up just like 'normal' stellatus. I had it maybe six or seven years ago, but I'm not sure what happened with it. 

The 'broad leaf' and many, many others are all members of a variable plant with a huge range (India and east in the tropics).


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Tinanti said:


> It colors up just like 'normal' stellatus. I had it maybe six or seven years ago, but I'm not sure what happened with it.
> 
> The 'broad leaf' and many, many others are all members of a variable plant with a huge range (India and east in the tropics).


Good to know, then I will pass on this as I already have P. stellatus.


----------

